# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Astma / bronchitis

## Soes

Hoi allemaal
Ik ben Soes en zoek lotgenoten met astma / bronchitis.
Graag jullie reactie.
Groet
Soes

----------


## Zonnesteen

Voor astma, één goed product :

Vrancaria Bronco. Verkrijgbaar bij Kalijn te Mol

Groetjes
Zonnesteen

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk dat ik wel chronische bronchitis zou kunnen hebben... zal 't 's aankaarten bij mijn arts ... eerst naar de KNO-arts om m'n neus/bijholtes en voorhoofdholte te laten bekijken; ik vrees dat ik neuspoliepen heb nl.

----------


## Soes

Hi, als je het weet wat je hebt, kan je een afspraak met mij maken voor een massage.

----------

